# Charity stuff?



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Been a few years since I went, do they still do a charity donation thing?

I have had a clear out and have some bits I don’t want

Also, i wont be going this year either so anyone near Kettering fancy taking them there for me? Don’t want much but charity eh?

Cheers


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

There was a stall last year selling part bottles etc with all proceeds going to charity IIRC.


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

If anyone can grab these from MOB if he's not coming, please do so and take to KIM'S CORNER as this is the charity second hand supplies stall. The people on there can price it, if they aren't priced up already (one third to two-thirds of RRP depending on product). Thank you for thinking of this MOB. All donations gratefully received by Kim's Corner.


----------



## DUBNBASS (Jan 4, 2015)

If you can get them to me in Northampton I can take them


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

MOB said:


> Been a few years since I went, do they still do a charity donation thing?
> 
> I have had a clear out and have some bits I don't want
> 
> ...


Yes Sebastians Trust and kims corner will be there and the would love to have some bits if you can get it arranged


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

DUBNBASS said:


> If you can get them to me in Northampton I can take them


pm sent :thumb:


----------



## DUBNBASS (Jan 4, 2015)

WHIZZER said:


> Yes Sebastians Trust and kims corner will be there and the would love to have some bits if you can get it arranged


I am on the case


----------

